
Ask HN: Did Fitbit eliminate their support? - alpha_squared
I&#x27;ve dealt with Fitbit support multiple times over the years for various devices and they used to be fairly responsive and helpful, always responding within a week.<p>However, nearly two months ago my partner reached out about her 8-month-old dead device and it took nearly three weeks for a response with some generic troubleshooting advice that&#x27;s easily found online. After confirming that the steps don&#x27;t work (again), I was asked for details on the purchase. It&#x27;s been nearly a month now since last contact despite reaching out multiple times asking for any updates on next steps.<p>The recent acquisition has me concerned that Fitbit&#x27;s adopted the Google model for customer support. Has anyone else experienced this lately?
======
sbuccini
I met some people down in Colombia who were doing customer support for Fitbit
and I know that they still have some presence there as of ~2 weeks ago.

